# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  как восстановить лицензию win 7 pro на ПК

## vasilyu87

Всем привет.
Есть системный блок на наклейке написано "lenovo enhanced experience"
вот он на сайте:
http://support.lenovo.com/ru/ru/prod...e-a70/7099/a5g

на наклейке с лицензией: windows 7 pro oa cis and ge
Винт умер
Подскажите где скачать образ и активировать систему по этому ключу?
Или что еще можно сделать для восстановления лицензии И?

----------


## Cheechako

> Всем привет.
> Есть системный блок на наклейке написано "lenovo enhanced experience"
> вот он на сайте:
> http://support.lenovo.com/ru/ru/prod...e-a70/7099/a5g
> 
> на наклейке с лицензией: windows 7 pro* oa cis and ge*
> Винт умер
> Подскажите где скачать образ и активировать систему по этому ключу?
> Или что еще можно сделать для восстановления лицензии И?


Если есть *ключ* (а не только информация об ОЕМ-версии для СНГ и Грузии), то образ диска Win7 Prof найти просто, хотя бы на rutracker  :p
 C английскими версиями совсем просто (пример).

----------


## Sveta2009n

http://propasport.com/stati/24-vreme...-v-moskve.html

----------


## magob2011

> Всем привет.
> Есть системный блок на наклейке написано "lenovo enhanced experience"
> вот он на сайте:
> http://support.lenovo.com/ru/ru/prod...e-a70/7099/a5g
> 
> на наклейке с лицензией: windows 7 pro oa cis and ge
> Винт умер
> Подскажите где скачать образ и активировать систему по этому ключу?
> Или что еще можно сделать для восстановления лицензии И?


на сайте microsoft

----------

